

Ask HN: Review my site TweetBoss (www.tweetboss.com) - freddy

A few months ago there was a lot of postings about a Yahoo engineer who mashed up Yahoo BOSS with Twitter to create a search engine that ranks links based on how popular they are in Twitter. I liked the concept, but I don't want to search, if I have a few seconds I just like to see what is popular and read an article or two about it. So thats what I did. I created<p>TweetBoss: http://www.tweetboss.com<p>Basically it takes the most popular search terms on twitter and searches Yahoo News for articles about them and then presents in a simple format. The idea being as I said you have a few seconds to catch up on some news.  It is just another way to present the news. It is very first cut but I would love your feedback.
======
Steve0
Very nice work! Good idea and love the implementation. Still some work to do,
but you've probably noticed this as well.

It's better to group synonyms, like "IE8" and "Internet Explorer 8", but how
you would implement this is a mystery to me.

Also some content are duped stories on different sites, maybe a filter could
fix this.

~~~
freddy
yeah I agree, that is a good idea to help clean up duplication. Thanks for the
comments, let me know what else you can think of.

------
raamdev
Very cool.

Slight bug with the refresh counter. I clicked the TweetBOSS logo to refresh
the page when the counter was at 0.2 min(s) and the counter updated to "Next
Refresh In: -0.1 min(s)". ;) (Subsequent refreshes showed the correct
countdown.)

~~~
freddy
Cool thanks for the heads up, fixed now.

------
catch404
Wish I could upvote this x100 - Great idea, it's exactly what I need! Well
done :)

------
JustAGeek
Very useful! Added to the links I visit every morning. Thanks a lot for this
webapp!

